# Research peps



## Slzy54 (Apr 16, 2017)

Does anyone know where the hell I can find a reputable research comp for my lab monkeys?  I want to run some caber, nolva, arim on him. I was using RUI for backup when my others sources were out, but from what I hear, they are shit and I'm starting to believe that. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2017)

They're all shit or at best unreliable. Just go HG from one of the international Pharms


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ya thanks man. I figured the same.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2017)

I've use RUI without issues for AI stuff. It worked fine for me.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

As far as RUI goes, I've used their letro, and liquid chlomi, but my pct I'm finishing up right now was super long and super tough to combat so I had to use it for backup. Therefore I wasn't really sure if it was working or if I had just tapered my pct correctly (as I usually do) before having to resort to the liquid research. They both tasted like shit. I'm almost convinced though that the letro was bunk. But maybe not.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

I just ordered from Iron Mag so we will see. Hopefully my faith in liquid research Chems isn't completely lost.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah, liquid taste like crap for sure. I prefer tabs but in a pinch, I have used the liquid and it fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2017)

I cant trust my cycle to rui..Neither should anyone else


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2017)

not just to pick on those rui fuks but just about any place ..You never know what u got if its real or what ..fuk that steroids arent made for guessing


----------



## Bigmills (Apr 17, 2017)

It depends what you're looking for if you're going for something like my IGF 1 lr3 I would definitely not use a research company. If you're looking for something simple like ghrp-2 or 6 or mt2 should probably be ok. From my ghrp-6 and mt2 I used Blue Sky peptides for years with no problems..


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the insight everyone. Much appreciated. To clear to the air, I wasn't just talking peptides. AI's, Sarms, etc etc


----------



## HardBody (May 24, 2017)

AmericanResearchLabs.com sellsresearch liquids and research peptides from the US....they are offering free USPS priority mail shipping within the continental US and 50% off for new customers with promo code WELCOME


----------



## Justncredible (Nov 14, 2018)

HardBody said:


> AmericanResearchLabs.com sellsresearch liquids and research peptides from the US....they are offering free USPS priority mail shipping within the continental US and 50% off for new customers with promo code WELCOME



Their viag/cialis worked like a champ..my lab monkey was rock hard all weekend. The half off promo code still works.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2018)

Justncredible said:


> Their viag/cialis worked like a champ..my lab monkey was rock hard all weekend. The half off promo code still works.



We don’t condone beastiality here. There are other forums where you can get off talking about how hard your pet monkey was. 

Thank you.


----------



## nightster (Apr 19, 2019)

Bumping this.. IML is closed.  Any other advice.  Just looking for a boner boost.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2019)

nightster said:


> Bumping this.. IML is closed.  Any other advice.  Just looking for a boner boost.



PM sent 

10char


----------

